# [dm-crypt/LUKS] Sharing a disk (cluster)

## El_Goretto

Hi,

I plan to share a block device (iSCSI LUN) to be seen by 2 hosts.

I can format this block device with a clustered filesystem. OK. But I plan to encrypt it before, thus introducing another layer between the block layer and the FS.

And I'm not sure if this dm-crypt (with LUKS) setup is "cluster" compliant, I mean if it supports concurrent access.

Basic device-mapper/LVM doesn't, CLVM is to be used as far as I know.

I'm not "into the kernel" enough to be 100% affirmative (or negative  :Smile: ).

Can you help me if you really know what it is about?

Thanks.

----------

## richard.scott

I'd guess that it won't work on two systems in that way... even with CLVM.

I'd love to be prooved wrong tho   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Well, I used a "joker" and called a friend...

According to a client support service of another linux distribution, it's OK to cipher.

Let's go and try then.

----------

